# The old and broken - 2 truck shay



## mcshabs (Jan 22, 2011)

So I have started building up my roster of locos and rolling stock salvaging old beat up stuff. Anyways today I had the opportunity to get a 2 truck shay locomotive originally a kit made by roundhouse. Didn't know much about it but it looked cool and I had to have it, probably got taken on the price. Anyways I get it home and I think the truck pickups aren't contacting the frame correctly. Motor runs if power is applied directly to the motor contacts but not through the trucks. Struggling on how to properly dissassemble this beast. If anyone has any insight Id appreciate it. Pictures to come.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

There is something to be said for a locomotive kit that meant well, but fell so far short that it required the writing of a book on how to build it. It is a very difficult model for even the experts to get running properly.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Three Shays are listed by Roundhouse so you wil have to choose.

At HOSEEKER


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

T-Man said:


> Three Shays are listed by Roundhouse so you wil have to choose.
> 
> At HOSEEKER


Fortunately, they all have the same basic mechanism and it was fairly simple---if not too hip to quality tolerances...


----------



## mcshabs (Jan 22, 2011)

Yeah with a little online research I realized I bought a lemon, and paid too much to boot. Oh well live and learn. Luckily the only thing keeping it from running was a bad solder joint, we will see how long my soldering lasts, little motor seems to have some vibrate a bit. 

Pics to come


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Take comfort in knowing that you've not tread where others of us haven't been...sometimes our enthusiasm for an item can bite a bit, hopefully not too much or be allowed to come in for a second bite.


----------



## mcshabs (Jan 22, 2011)

Well here are some pics, looking at the manual that came with it appears it didn't come with a lamp on the front so someone added that. Paint job is fair but I will redo that next. It runs fairly consistently right now, doesn't stop or surge too much, but takes alot of power to go relatively slowly even with no cars attached. And is it noisey!


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Sweet...looks fairly complete...couldn't imagine going too far overboard on the price. As for speed, it wasn't designed to go fast and sounded like a bucket of nuts and screws in a washing machine doing it. So far, so good...keep me in mind if you're tired of pulling your hair out:thumbsup:


----------



## mcshabs (Jan 22, 2011)

Thanks, I like a good challenge so will keep it for now. Have found a couple good sites with tips for how to improve the model. Do you know of any other manufacturers that make more sucessful shays in HO? Any three truck shays?


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

mcshabs said:


> Thanks, I like a good challenge so will keep it for now. Have found a couple good sites with tips for how to improve the model. Do you know of any other manufacturers that make more sucessful shays in HO? Any three truck shays?


The Bachmann 80 ton shay is a great looking model with its own short comings...it's hard to disassemble for maintenance and its drive parts are prone to breakage but it runs well and, with care, will be fine. Mine would run for hours at train shows with little problem.


----------



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

shaygetz said:


> Sweet...looks fairly complete...couldn't imagine going too far overboard on the price. As for speed, it wasn't designed to go fast and sounded like a bucket of nuts and screws in a washing machine doing it. So far, so good...keep me in mind if you're tired of pulling your hair out:thumbsup:


That running description matches my two Roundhouse Climexes perfectly. Do they use the same drive system. If so is there any way to improve it?


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

The drives are very similar, both use nearly identical open frame motors and spur gear drives. Your Climaxes come with a crude flywheel that the shay does not have. One way is to balance the flywheel, add universal joints instead of flexible tubing for drive links and pick up the NWSL drive gear set if it is still available.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *shaygetz* it's hard to disassemble for maintenance and its drive parts are prone to breakage


I'll have to second that! I have a new spectrum with all the Bells,whistles,lights(front, back, firebox), DCC with Tsunami sound.
Some of the older models had plastic drive gears and the newer ones have steel, makes them a little stronger. 
I have a whole fleet of log and ore cars just for it.
If you are going DCC get the DCC version it's a real pain to put DCC in the DC version.


----------



## mcshabs (Jan 22, 2011)

Made alot of progress fixing bits, cleaning and started repainting. I hope to use some thin wire I have to add some more pipe detail.


----------



## mcshabs (Jan 22, 2011)

Day two starts on the shay. Spent most of yesterday painting fixing solder joints, cleaning and painting. Added a line to the steam whistle. 

Today need to add sanding lines, injector lines, some bracing and grab rails. Then dull coat and add some weathering


----------

